# New to this and confused



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with Graves and Hyperactive Thyroid last Nov, 2011, went for scan and then to endo Who I did not like horrible bedside manners, he had put me on Methimazole I had an allergic reaction, he kept re-doing blood tests and finally I went for a second opinion with another doctor who I like very much.

Now I am at the part of going for my Radioactive Iodine Therapy I 131. I go for the initial Consult on Monday so I am really researching everything so I don't go in there totally stupid..lol

What I am confused about is this diet I keep seeing everyone goes on. What is that and does everyone go on this?

I was teasing my family last night about the isolation time..course I took it to the limit and said I will be out of comission for over a week..lol What they don't know won't hurt them..lol

I think I deserve a little pampering after all these years.

So while in isolation does that mean I have to stay in my room all the time? My bedroom is in our basement and I just don't know if I can stay in the dark for very long. I have this wonderful room that my husband built me..it is sorta like a florida room that I love to sit and watch the birds does this mean I can't go out there?

If there is anything else that I should know or maybe questions that I should ask when I go for my consult on Monday please let me know I would really appreciate it.

Oh I was glad to see that the pill isn't a big one, I get choked on everything because I have Thoracic Outlet Syndrome.

The doc said I would be getting a low dose so shouldn't be too bad..

I was also confused on the bottom of the order he wrote. Toxic Diffused goiter...What does that mean?

Oh I thought of something else, What about being out in the sun? We are going in a couple weeks to a big car racing/show that we have been going to for many years and of course will be out in the hot?sun all day. I was wondering also, after the few days of isolation can I go out and work in my flower gardens or even during those isolation days if no one is home or even if they are can I just go outside and spend time with my flowers? Do I have to be in a room?

I think that is all for now, If I think of any other questions I will ask...thanks everyone for your time...

Diane


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some people go on a low iodine diet. There's some evidence it makes your thyroid more "thirsty" so it will suck up the RAI. Some doctors don't. I didn't. *shrug*

You'll get more specific guidelines when you receive the therapy level dose, but no, you don't have to remain in your room the entire time. I was under isolation restrictions for 10 days and there was a step-down process as time went on. But I never had to fully isolate. Just had to limit my time around people. I ran errands, went grocery shopping, etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is one of the best resources I've found for the kind of information you're looking for.

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/faqs/radioactive_iodine.html

No, you do not need to live in a bubble for a week. And sunscreen is never a bad idea!


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a bit confused myself. Hoping someone can shed some light. I am due to take a tracer dose of iodine on October 1st and was told that I have a whole body scan that will be both on October 1st & then again on October 3rd. During this time for the tracer dose, can I be around people? I was under the impression that isolation began after RAI ablation which I am scheduled for on October 4th. Any additional details based on your experience would be very helpful, thank you!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

From what I remember I was ok to be around people when I had the tracer dose. 
My experience was pretty good. I had a small dose 12 mci I think. It was a liquid through a straw. I went home and pretty much kept myself isolated for 2-3 days and then slowly started spending time back with the family. I did even go to my son's hockey game 48 hrs after but I sat by myself. I did not have what they call a thyroid dump, just felt sort of crappy for a few days. I went hypo within 4 weeks and have been on synthroid ever since. A year and a half later I am pretty much feeling like myself. It took a long time to figure out what my ideal dose is. I still have off days but I think that is normal. Good luck with it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

With the tracer dose you can be around people...restrictions start with your therapy dose.


----------

